# cannot find install-sh or install.sh in . ./.. ./../..



## stain (15. August 2007)

Wen ich G++ installieren will kommt nach ./configure immer folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
configure error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in . ./.. ./../..
```

Ich arbeite mit Debian 4.0.
Wo muss ich die beiden Dateien hinkopieren und wo bekomme ich sie her?


----------



## Navy (15. August 2007)

Kann man davon ausgehen, daß Du Dich im Sourcenverzeichnis des Compilers befindest?
Hast Du die Sourcen vollständig entpackt?

Wie sieht das ausführlichere Errorlog aus? (bitte auf den relevanten Teil kürzen)


----------



## stain (15. August 2007)

Ich bin im Sourcenverzeichnis. Ist doch das wo auch das configure Script und Makefile drin sind oder?
Habe leider vergessen, wo ich das Errorlog finde.


----------



## Navy (16. August 2007)

Logs findet man under /var/log/, aber ich meinte eigentlich die direkte Ausgabe auf der Konsole...


----------



## stain (16. August 2007)

```
configure error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in . ./.. ./../..
```

Das steht da!

Ich kann schon allein mit . ./.. ./../.. nichts anfangen. Was soll den das für ein Verzeichnis sein?


----------



## deepthroat (16. August 2007)

Hi.

Fangen wir doch mal von vorne an:

Was hast du denn runtergeladen? Wenn du g++ kompilieren willst brauchst du die Pakete gcc-core und gcc-g++. Beides ist im gleichen Verzeichnis zu entpacken.

Das Skript configure sollte man bei der Kompilation von GCC *nicht* im Sourceverzeichnis aufrufen. Das steht aber lang und breit in der Dokumentation 

Gruß


----------



## Navy (16. August 2007)

. ist das aktuelle Verzeichnis (bsp: /usr/src/kernel2.8.1/)

./.. ist eine Hirachiebene höher (bsp: /usr/src/)

./../..ist zwei Hirachiebenen höher (bsp: /usr/)


----------

